# Zero fighter



## sunny91 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 9, 2008)

why attached images of the J2M Raiden?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Good Vid's, Sunny..... thanks...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

the second was CGI, but still cool.


----------



## renrich (Jan 9, 2008)

Enjoyed the video on A6M but it proves my maxim is true. If you see it on TV it is either inaccurate or a damn lie. The American Army and Navy pilots figured out how to fight the Zeke long before the Aleutians Zero was captured. They also inferred what it's weaknesses were. Example-Chennault and AVG, December 1941-July 1942, Jimmy Thach-early 1942


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi: I attached image for a sample of the video. Sometime it is for me more
simple like that. A picture worth 1000 words.

Sunny


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the post


----------

